# Light loss



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a 65watt CF light fixture for my 20gallon tank. And the way it's set up, it is 4 inches above the top of the tank. Also, the fixture itself contains a clear plastic cover for the bulbs and top of the tank is covered by a glass canopy.
So my question is, with 2 covers, with 1 of them always stained from water and the light being 4 inches above the top of the tank. How much light do you think I lose and if the plants should still be OK?

Thanks


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i would think a lot


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

Damn, really? What can do to compensate for it?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I imagine the glass canopy is building up condensation blocking majority of the light. You can remove it. The plastic cover protecting the bulbs is fine, but can be also removed, especially since the fixture is 4 inches above the water. Limited splashing will keep the bulbs and reflectors clean.

So to maximize your light,

1) Remove the glass canopy.
2) Remove the Plastic shield.

-John.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

thats what i did on my tank, removed glass cover and the acrylic/plastic shield on the light gets cleaned every week when water changes are done.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm concerned about light loss and am thinking about getting some PET Film (Mylar) PET film (biaxially oriented) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) to keep more light in the tank. That might help too.


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

Are you guys concerned with fish jumping out at all without a cover? Also, I'm sure water evaporates much faster without too.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

For me, I'm not concerned about jumping fish. Never had a jumper yet. 

The water does evaporate faster, but with regular weekly or bi-weekly water changes you shouldn't notice it much.

-John N.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I dont keep fish that are jumpers and most of the time they jump cause they didn't like it in the tank but I try and pick fish that don't jump.
Like John i do weekly waterchanges and by the time that comes the output of the filter is just at the water surface so it's not that bad. 

Also when plants start to grow out of the tank it's knda cool!


----------

